# Quick, easy and tasty pasta idea from Rome!



## urmaniac13 (Sep 19, 2005)

It is called Bucattini Amatriciana, one of the very typical pasta dishes Roma style.  You can also substitute bucattini (sort of a long macaroni, or spaghetti with a hole in the middle) with regular spaghetti.  It is very simple to prepare and absolutely delicious!!

for 2 people
about 50gs/2oz of bacon, crispily cooked and crumbled
2 cloves of garlic, finely chopped or minced
1/2 onion, finely chopped or minced
extra virgine olive oil
5 ripe tomatoes, diced (if prefered, peeled) or 1 tin of peeled tomatoes(mush them up in small pieces)
salt
black pepper, or if you like it spicy, red crushed pepper
160g-200g/6-7oz of dry pasta (bucattini or spaghetti)
freshly grated parmigiano, or if available, aged pecorino romano

In a skillet sautè onion and garlic in a sufficient amount of olive oil.  When they are well cooked, add the crumbled bacon and tomatoes, season with salt and pepper (or red peper).  Bring to boil and cook for several minutes until the flavours are well blended and some of the extra liquid is evaporated.
Meanwhile cook the pasta al dente, and drain
Toss the tomato mixture together with the pasta, serve with plenty of freshly grated cheese.
Buon Appetito!!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 19, 2005)

This is just the kind of thing I would love!  Thank you!


----------



## Brooksy (Sep 19, 2005)

Ciao Maniac mio amico,
We make fresh pasta so this recipe should go down really well.

grazie


----------



## pdswife (Sep 20, 2005)

Paul and I would both love this.
I'm going to cut and paste it for the next time
we're in the mood for some pasta.

Thanks!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 20, 2005)

Brooksy said:
			
		

> Ciao Maniac mio amico,
> We make fresh pasta so this recipe should go down really well.
> 
> grazie


Hey Brooksy nice going with Italian!! Bravo!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  However since I am a girl, it would be "mia amica" instead of "mio amico", which would be used for boys... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway Amatriciana would taste even better with fresh pasta!!  If bucattini is too complicated to create, just make tagliatelle, that will work just fine!!


----------



## gwkr36a (Sep 20, 2005)

I was a little suprised your recipe called for bacon and not pancetta or prosciutto, but then I realized you are an American living in Rome. My parents came from Casalvieri
which is just south of Rome.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 20, 2005)

gwkr36a said:
			
		

> I was a little suprised your recipe called for bacon and not pancetta or prosciutto, but then I realized you are an American living in Rome. My parents came from Casalvieri
> which is just south of Rome.


I know, here I use pancetta affumicata, and some hardcore folks also use guanciale... but bacon is the closest thing you can get in normal shops outside Italy, thus I made this substitution, but you are absolutely right!!


----------



## Constance (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you for altering your recipe to something that is do-able for those of us who don't have access to many imported gourmet items. 
While nothing can replace Italy's wonder pancettas, we have some mighty fine bacon available here in the southern Midwest. Certainly it won't taste the same, but it will be awfully good!


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 20, 2005)

Definitely, this one is a cut/paste onto the HDD and my "to make" list!  Thanks!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 21, 2005)

Made this for lunch...(with just a few changes)...loved it!  Different and good!


----------



## Brooksy (Sep 21, 2005)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> ....... However since I am a girl, ........



****Brooksy slinks down behind the sofa in total embarrassment****
****never to show his face in public again without a bag over it                 **** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My sincere apologies Signorina. Scusi... Scusi.....Scusi

Mi dispiace...  But your tag, urmaniac13, threw me...

I thought you were a bloke.  

Anyway, as a real young kid, (back when Noah lived up the road) many Italian farmers lived in our town so we learned a few words and phrases (very few). Oh well, guess I failed international diplomacy.

I don't find dried pasta very appetizing at all so when I got a chance to get a machine (Marcato), I jumped at it and have enjoyed  making pasta ever since. making the extruded pasta like Macaroni etc is a bit of a pain but the flavour makes it all worthwhile, particularly in pasta salads. There is no need to drown the pasta in heaps of dressing.


----------



## middie (Sep 21, 2005)

how in the world did i miss this ??????
and it sounds so heavenly too !!!!!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 21, 2005)

Brooksy said:
			
		

> ****Brooksy slinks down behind the sofa in total embarrassment****
> ****never to show his face in public again without a bag over it ****
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey hey non c'è problema, no problem so come out from behind the sofa and make me some fresh pasta!!  Yes one of the many difficulties about learning Italian is to distinguish male form and female form... (this also can be said with many other languages...) theoretically it is not hard at all, but if you are not used to this you just keep forgetting about it!!  Anyway I think you are very modest about your Italian, you are doing very well and you can practice it with me any time!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You are right the dried pasta is no match for the freshly made version.  When I have the time I put some elbow grease on and make it manually... about 10 years ago I tried a pasta making machine but as it turned out cleaning and washing bits and pieces afterwards was even more of a hassle than kneading the pasta dough, so I forgot about it ever since.  If you find an efficient pasta maker that is great!!  Which kind do you use?  I will see if it is available from here, too!!
ciao ciao a presto!!


----------



## Brooksy (Sep 21, 2005)

Well ok, I'll come out from behind the sofa, but nobody laugh please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We have the Marcato hand crank pasta maker for lasagne, spaghetti, fettuccine, capellini, ravioloni etc. We also have their hand crank extruder the "Regina". "Machina per pasta ad estrusione con 5 trafile intercambiabili." (I hope that's right)

We make our own tortelloni & ravioli parcels as well, very fiddly.  









IMHO the results is well worth the the little bit of effort.

Cleaning is a breeze. After you've finished 'extruding' all you need to do is leave the dies in the sun for a while then bang them on a hard surface and the dried dough falls straight out. Wash them & put them away, same with the rest of the items. "Easy peazy" as Jamie O would say.  

My ancestors on my fathers side can be traced back to the First Fleet convicts that arrived here in 1788 and my mother's side to full blown Poms although she was born in America before emigrating here. My absolute and hardcore love of pasta leads me to think that somewhere in our past the paddock gate was left open and an "Italian Stallion" mixed with our breed.  

Ciao, mia amica


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 22, 2005)

Ah bello!!  Ovbiously your machines are Italian made, so of course it should be available here!!  Well which makes sense, if it was Italians who manufactured it they should know better about how to make pasta of course!!  I will check on them!! 
Also have a little discussion with Cristiano... actually he bought one for his ex before they got separated 3 years ago but she just stuffed it into the corner of her cupboard never to be used, maybe we will nip it and give it a try, I am sure she won't miss it.  Cris is a kind of guy when he makes a purchase he makes a thorough research and make sure it is of good quality, so this one may well suffice...
I also had an electric bread maker a little over a decade ago and was less than impressed, then we just bought a new one late last year and I was amazed by how much improvement there was from the last one (and the cost was like 1/3 of the first one!!) so the same thing could be said about the pasta maker, too.
 Yes I am a Jamie fan as well and he does his neuveau Italian stuff pretty well!!  He does that with real tasteful creativity, even Cristiano approves many of his invention!!  Well that's kewl you are an "Italian Stallion" at heart!!  Keep on making those wonderful homemade pasta, and any time you come up with a brilliant recipe, I am more than happy to hear about it!!
A presto, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Licia

 p.s.--Anyhow, gathering from a few things you said, I reckon you are from somewhere in the UK?


----------



## gwkr36a (Sep 22, 2005)

urmaniac13
Would you mind telling me what breadmachine you purchased, since I am in the
market for one.
thanks,


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 23, 2005)

gwkr36a said:
			
		

> urmaniac13
> Would you mind telling me what breadmachine you purchased, since I am in the
> market for one.
> thanks,


Mine is made by *Bifinet*... which is a German manufacturer, they have made many economical gadgets that function fabulously... but unfortunately, I am not sure they are available on the stateside... anyway I just took a look around on the net, I hope this page will be a little helpful... good luck!!  
http://www.shopping.com/xPP-Bread_Machines

http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/bread-maker/


----------

